# Start of BFP?! Line eyes please ladies



## Soph_91_x

Hey ladies! I’m 9-10 DPO today... 

First two pics were taken in toilet within 10 minutes on FRER and I’m seeing a light pink line? Can you? 
Not seeing anything on Clear Blue though


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I see a little something on that FRER, as for the blue dye test, it looks a little smudgy with the dye so its hard to tell. That FRER looks a lot like mine were at 10 DPO. Good luck hun, I hope it turns out to be the start of your :bfp:!! :dust:


----------



## pandn

I see it in the frer . Not in the cb. Test again in a day or two, I have a really good feeling!! Good luck!!


----------



## Bump288

I see it on the FRER ! But they have had nasty indents lately so definitely retest good luck


----------



## robo123

I see it on the frer good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## Aphy

I see it on the Frer as well. GL for your next tests


----------



## smileyfaces

I see it on the frer, good luck x


----------



## mummy2lola

I see it on the frer but they have got a terrible rep for giving false hope at the moment so I hope it gets darker for u or try a different test,gl xx


----------



## Soph_91_x

Thanks for the feedback... I’ve just don’t another Clear Blue this eve (I’m in Australia) after what you ladies were saying about the dodgy FRERS... first test my hubby things is positive... what do you think? Appeared after 3 mins and still there now


----------



## mummy2lola

Definitely A line there xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good lines!


----------



## Aphy

That seals it in my opinion, congratulations! I hope it keeps getting darker


----------



## Kiwiberry

Its definitely there!! I even tweaked them for you!! Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## Soph_91_x

Aw thank you! Thanks ladies! Eeeee cautiously excited can’t believe it!


----------



## Soph_91_x

Update: Omg... I got a positive clear blue this morn but the FRER was too faint so I caved and took the FR digital, and got a positive :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats again!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Aphy

No denying a digital! So happy for you!


----------



## mummy2lola

Beautiful word right there “pregnant” congratulations xx


----------



## Soph_91_x

Thanks so much everyone! I am getting a pain in my right ovary every time I stand up or cough/sneeze, I’ve looked it up and it seems fairly common, but I’m a bit worried as I’m so early along. I’ve booked appointment for the doctors first thing Monday morning. I’ve had some nice progression this afternoon too from yesterday’s FRER, darker line :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Bump288

Yaaaay congrats !!!


----------

